# 2000 Maxima GLE Subwoofer



## ronhendrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello,

Unfortunately the subwoofer on my 2000 Maxima has gone out. I have one of the stock BOSE stereo systems. The dealer is telling me that it will cost about $600.00 to replace. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a cheaper alternative??

Thanks for any information you can provide.

Ron


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF. You could always go to a junkyard and get a stock sub out of a maxima if you find one, or I believe its an 8 inch sub and you could buy an aftermarket one to replace it. Or you could upgrade your whole stereo system. For more information visit the Audio forums here, great advice all the time.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to Audio.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Scott good lookin out on movin this thread, but he already made a new one in this forum so you might as well either close this thread or even delete it.


----------

